# got a couple nice pieces of coral



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

on wensday i picked up this button polyp rock, $60. the polyps are brownish purple with neon green centers.
View attachment 63208

View attachment 63209

View attachment 63210


on thursday i got this beautiful red lobo brain for $65. pastel red rim with pastel green center.
View attachment 63211

View attachment 63212

View attachment 63213


and here are some more pics
View attachment 63217

View attachment 63216

View attachment 63215

View attachment 63214


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

nice zoa and frogspawn







. Under what lighting do you have for them?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice, do you have a pic of the whole tank?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i have pics, but you cant see anything. my cam is so crappy and the tank so bright that you cant see much. all you can see is how the rock is placed.

my lighting is 240w of pc, 65w 20,000k, 65w 10,000k, 55w 20,000k, 55w 10,000k.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice coral pick ups and nice corals overall.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

Sweet Frgospawn and AMAZING Zoa colony! Its like 300 Polyps!

--Dan


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

did you mean 300 polyps because thats what im guessing.

thanks


----------

